# Compressor upgrade



## Vic Padilla (Sep 11, 2017)

Upgrading the pump on my Husky 26 gal, 115v compressor. The old pump seized. Instead of just replacing the pump i been thinking about getting a bigger pump with higher CFM. *How do i calculate how big of a pump my 5 horse power (hp) motor will drive?*


Also i have seen pumps rated with hp. Is the hp for a motor the same hp for a pump, ie does it take a 5hp motor to drive a 5 hp pump?

I have seen a YOUTUBE video of a guy wanting to modify his compressor to get more CFM by going with a larger pulley on the pump. Years ago i did a little automotive spray painting and my compressor would not keep up. I had to stop every few minutes to let the compressor catch up. A bigger pump with more CFM would be nice.


----------

